# Dilek Hanif Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 22



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Agnete Hegelund, Alexandra Tretter, Alina Baikova, Elena Melnik, Flo Gennaro, Iris van Berne, Isabella Lindblom, Julia Johansen, Luise Hauschild, Nastya Karzan, Ramona Chmura



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

danke vielmals.


----------

